# Best Drivetrain for Fat E-Bikes



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Guys - this is my first venture into this world so please be gentle 

I was somewhat surprised to learn from a few posters in another thread (and through some PMing and offline communications) that what may be “best”, drivetrain-wise, for a fat bike, may not be best for a fat e-bike. Lower level, heavy, cheaper, steel components might be best for the high wear components on an e-bike, especially a fat e-bike. 

And an 11 speed may be superior to a 12 speed, durability-wise, and an Eagle drivetrain on an e-bike doesn’t make a lot of sense, in terms of unneeded range and corresponding needless wear and tear. 

Let’s say two categories - 1. best drivetrain, with money no object, and 2. best bang for the buck drivetrain. 

How many speed, what brand and what level?

Keep it general or feel free to break it down component by component. 

Case in point - is specing a high priced fat e-bike with a Samox crank (never heard of it), an SX shifter (pretty crapé in the non e-bike world), and an NX cassette, rear d and chain (also pretty crapé in the non e-bike world), a cash grab? Or is there a method to the madness in terms of trying to deliver to the informed enthusiast an optimal package performance and durability-wise? 

Looking forward to learning some more. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

You could learn a lot from this post of a fat/29er combo:
https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/let%92s-see-your-emtb%92s-picture-thread-1095847.html#post14832819


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

So maybe there is a method to the madness for the SX shifter.

The e-bike specific E-X1 drivetrain has a single click shifter. Apparently this is very important to try to minimize drivetrain wear and tear which may result from multiple gear shifting. 

And the EX-1 wear components are comprised of case hardened steel. 

I still can’t get past the Level T brakes that are speced on my bike but maybe the SX shifter and NX drivetrain is not as bad as I thought.

EDIT: never mind about the shifter. I see that all levels are available as a single click shifter.


----------

